# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  16 Dec 2011 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.5.7 ALCATEL QUALCOM BEST IN THE WORLD

## 4gsmmaroc

16 Dec 2011 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.5.7 ALCATEL QUALCOM BEST IN THE WORLD    Best solution - All Qualcomm supported, no cable needed, you only need IMEI and PID 2000 NEW PIDS ADDED!!! 
For more info check الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
WBR,
gsm9l16 Dec 2011 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.5.7 ALCATEL QUALCOM BEST IN THE WORLD  Best solution - All Qualcomm supported, no cable needed, you only need IMEI and PID 2000 NEW PIDS ADDED!!!  MORE INFO HERE: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Also check الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
WBR,
gsm9l :Wink:

----------


## khaledrepa

شكرا على المتابعة الجيدة

----------

